# Redpill



## Sven (Sep 5, 2015)

i have never seen before such an angry anti women movement.


I cannot stand this weak idea of men, forcing people into categories and making out that women have total control over sexual partners and happiness. As in these "men" are powerless unless they hurt and humiliate women who they want to basically rape and marry.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 5, 2015)

Whats the deal with this? I've never heard of it.


----------



## xeperu (Sep 5, 2015)

The Red Pill is highly controversial. The membership and ideas discussed there are a motely bunch. I'd recommend navigating to the subreddit yourself and seeing what you make of it @voodoochile76 . Also scope out men going their own way (MGTOW).

From what I can gather (+my opinion), it seems to be a place where guys go to vent about the hardships of being men, male roles in the world, and also to discuss what they do to make themselves and their lives better. It gets controversial because the guys pretty much [strikethrough]refute[/strikethrough] attack a lot of feminist ideas and talk about the not-so-rosy sides of their experiences with women. In particular there's a lot of talk about ways in which women can be manipulative and ways guys can be more masculine or dominant in their lives.

@Sven i think these guys are a bit stunted by the ideals they pursue and the categories they can't move beyond.

I read a fair amount of stuff related to MGTOW and The Red Pill when I was in a spell of wanting to connect with a sense of manhood outside of myself. While I don't find that worldview to be too relevant to my experience, some bits of information can be useful. Their paradigm of thought borders too much on glorifying the dark triad traits for my tastes. Those being narcissism, machievelianism and psychopathy. Some writings on things like building confidence, focusing on self-improvement and taking responsibility for your life were somewhat useful to me, tho.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 5, 2015)

Men who have a strange interpretation of manliness? Sounds Freudian!


----------



## xeperu (Sep 5, 2015)

ummm...more like imagine if the guys in fight club banded together to make a holy war to create a new age of James Bonds, Malboro men and other badasses...on a reddit forum and all the drama that surrounds that.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh thats okay. As long as theyre not misogynistic or aggro I have no problem with role-players. I think its odd that they need to engage in fantasy to actualize their masculinity...Although I think bikers on $50,000 Honda Goldwings, in full leathers, who are 60+ are kind of silly. And guys in bars who insist that theyre ex-Special Forces commandos.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 6, 2015)

Sven said:


> i have never seen before such an angry anti women movement.
> 
> I cannot stand this weak idea of men, forcing people into categories and making out that women have total control over sexual partners and happiness. As in these "men" are powerless unless they hurt and humiliate women who they want to basically rape and marry.



you might want to clarify what you're talking about next time, since that title is pretty vague. also, i removed your thread tab 'news and blogs' since there was no article or blog post linked. please see the FAQ item here for more info on using thread tabs:

https://squattheplanet.com/faq/using-thread-tabs/


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2015)

Ah ok! Sorry Matt. 

Was drinking last night, plus I am used to a forum which is fast and loose with the posting rules. 
Is there somewhere here better for posting drunken nonsense?

Xeperu, I am sure there are some good ideas at the core of red pill, but like militant feminism, it has turned into an angry circle jerk of bashing the other sex.
The serious intelligent thinkers who may be able to make sense of the ideas, therefore putting them across in a relatable manner get drowned out by the shouty stereotypes. 

Voodoo chile, I don't think these guys are role playing. They seem to be angry basement dwellers. The kind that watch those pickup artist shows and like to think that women are basically video game goals. If they Perform the right tasks, women will be powerless.
The underlying sentiment always seems to be that the problem, mostly why they cannot get laid, is with women, and women need to be oppressed and put in their place.


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Oh thats okay. As long as theyre not misogynistic or aggro I have no problem with role-players. I think its odd that they need to engage in fantasy to actualize their masculinity...Although I think bikers on $50,000 Honda Goldwings, in full leathers, who are 60+ are kind of silly. And guys in bars who insist that theyre ex-Special Forces commandos.



The wannabe bikers you describe are freqently just slightly sad aging married guys trying to live out a manly fantasy because of a mid life crisis. 
They really don't mean any harm, and I think that is better than divorcing a long standing wife and the complications and stress with that. 

Pretend soliders are a favorite subject of mine! I worked bar in London and Yorkshire and there are tonnes of those around. They always end up talking to the bartender because basically it is your job to speak to customers. 
Usually they are sad lonely men too, but as far as I can tell they do this for a multitude of reasons. 
Some do it by way of self preservation. They seem to think that if they convince other people they are a dangerous former solider, they will be left to drink in peace. Why they don't just go to an off license and buy booze to drink at home is puzzling. 
Then again, maybe they live in a depressing bedsit and want to feel like a person again. 
Some do it thinking it wins them respect and friends. Shame really, as they just become a joke in the pub.
Some do it and they really were in the military, but not what they claim to be. From what I have been told by real ex servicemen, around 75-90% of military roles are non combat and support. 
I genuinely heard a lot of people tell me that they were "trained to kill". 
Everyone does get trained to use a gun and go on a fitness course, but only a minority go and actively get out in the firing line. Anyone can go on "patrol" but this often amounts to literally guarding an installation or barracks miles from the front line. 
The real soliders hate guys like the above and call them "Walts". 
Walt is short for Walter Mitty. A character in a comic strip who had a boring office job but lived adventures in his imagination. 

The ones who go as far as claiming to SAS or SBS are really putting themselves at risk. From what I have heard from real soliders, while marine commandos and paras are happy to bulky and terrify Walts who pretend to be former members, the special forces are known to be violent. 

My favorite "Walt" was the "boyfriend"of a former fuck buddy of mine. Mixed race Jamaican girl who worked door in a neighboring borough. It's a London thing, keep fuck buddies out of the immediate district. It is less hassle. 

According to her he was a serving SAS man who had been taken hostage in Iraq, had had some unspecified terror cel burn his house containing his ex wife and children, and plus he was a total growling Alpha male who could beat every MMA champion with one hand tied behind his back. He had degrees from Oxford and could shoot rainbows out of his arsehole. 

Me and this girl started banging on and off. I was single. She had a high sex drive and we used a lot of protection. 
When I asked her about her boyfriend, she claimed that as he was off in Iraq and Afghanistan (this was 2005-7) so much he has allowed her to have a fuck buddy, just as long as she always used a condom. 

After a while, her stories about his guy got more and more far fetched. There was something about him going to prison because a member of his unit was refusing to fight in Hemland province on conscientious objectionable grounds.
I got a bit annoyed with her, and although I liked her and we had great sex, she was always banging on about how great it would be when this guy left the SAS and they went and lived on a cruise ship and had babies. 
I knew she was not the one, but it's not the most enjoyable pillow talk, so I ended it and told her that this guy was probably taking her for a ride. 
We fell out and did not talk for a few months. 

Then it all came out that this guy was married, his current wife was an ex affair. His first wife had two of his kids. His current wife had two too, and she had contacted my fuck buddy telling her that she was just another victim of his lies. 
The SAS story was long running but he had never even been in the Boy Scouts, as was in fact working at a recruitment consultants. He also had not finished high school. 

My fuck buddy had been sending texts to a spare phone that he stupidly gave to his wife when hers broke. So this wife told the poor girl he was a bullshit merchant of the highest order. 
They also got divorced later in the year. 

My fuck buddy apologized to me and showed me a photo of him. Turns out I had given him my details at some point about some work I had gone to that recruitment consultants for. If she had shown me that months before, I could have blown the lid earlier. 

I forgave her, cause the tragic thing was, her father was in the military and he had died when she was a little girl. She was looking for a guy who matched up to her unrealistic view of a miltary hero father figure. 
I knew I was not that. When she asked me to go full time, I turned her down. I had never banged her while she was single, so i knew I would never trust her. She had even told me about other guys she was fucking. I knew she liked me, and I liked her, but you can't build a relationship on no trust. 
It also freaked me out a bit when she started calling me the same pet names she called her next full time boyfriend. 

Anyway, I saw her Walt again. He had been sacked from the recruitment consultant, presumably because of his divorce and dishonesty, and was working at an upmarket supermarket. 

I would go in there to buy expensive groceries and all him "Andy mcnab", I don't think he ever worked out who I was. 

I hope the real SAS catch up with him. Poetic justice.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 6, 2015)

A major problem I have with Western society is that it glorifies things I find banal or even shameful. These 'Walts'....What society told them that soldiering is the most glamorous profession? Why arent they sitting in bars lying about how they were elementary school teachers, social workers or paramedics?

It seems that our societal values have become inverted and perverted.....Violence, not morality or essential good character traits, defines a man in certain circles...which I find amusing because there are no more wolves, bears, Huns, Mongols, Turks, or dare I say, Vikings around anymore...???...In the absence of rites of passage and tests of manhood these men feel the need to invent things which approximate such tests and cultural ritual....???...


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2015)

To be fair it is not just western society which glamorises the army. 
Virtually every culture in history has had a warrior class which is considered high status. 
Kings nearly always were expected to be competent fighters, often trained to higher standards. 
China had a long standing established warrior code and history of warfare, long before it even had contact with the west. 

Interestingly, between WW2 and the Falklands war (1982) the army were generally disliked and in certain cases outright hated in the UK. 
As the empire was being dismantled, conscription remained in force in the UK.
As there were so many soldiers and not many actual wars, certainly none on the scale of WW2, discipline and motivation was lacking and squaddies became known for being loutish thugs, causing trouble in UK towns and cities. Football hooligans before football hooligans basically, but worse for destroying pubs and peoples property and often attacked innocent civilians. 

Even as recently as he 1970s long after conscription had been ended, people who had been in the army kept quiet about it. In east London, some guys would claim to have been in prison rather than the army. 

The reasons for people lying about a military background is because it is usually accepted at first. 
If you lied about being a primary school teacher, people would question why you are not still doing it. 
Some people do lie about being doctors or lawyers. But they do tend to get found out if someone sees them working a job which is not that. 

As many ex military settle into all kinds of jobs after their service, and a lot end up unemployed or in sheltered accommodation, it's not as swiftly questioned.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 6, 2015)

So perhaps society undervalues or devalues the strong family man....and makes the proletariat man feel less than because of his humble circumstances?....forcing some to compensate with bullshit?


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't think it is that profound. 

Most pretend soldiers are just attention seeking or possibly mentally ill.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 6, 2015)

What about the Nordic countries? Is it common in Swedish, Finnish, or Norwegian bars to hear such stories?

All bars are full of bullshitters...Sometimes everyone knows theyre bullshitting but its entertaining, and so tolerated or encouraged.


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2015)

Not really, mostly because the Nordic countries still have or have only recently stopped requires national service. 
Also, they barely get involved in wars. Who cares about stories from guys who joined the army and trained and drilled for a year or two!


----------



## Mankini (Sep 6, 2015)

LOL So what sort of horseshit do Scandinavian barflies spread to pass the time?

Keys to effective bullshit at bars:

1. Must be enviable.
2. Must not be easily disproven or verifiable.
3.Must be novel and exciting.
4. A true Bard, a wordsmith, is of great value in the right setting. Sometimes there arent any TVs with sports on; sometimes there arent any women around....So one must compensate for this lack.


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2015)

Depends.

Some talk about sports and stuff in general I think.

There are some people who do claim to have been in the parachute regiments, as Sweden does not have a special forces, due to its neutral status.

The only thing I can think of is claims of how many people they have slept with and always say the same number as me. Both sexes and all sexual orientations do this.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 6, 2015)

It must be fairly difficult....and require a special level of ingenuity and creativity to bullshit effectively -and- entertain your peers- in a Nordic bar....seeing as how there are cultural leanings toward honesty and modesty, in Finland at least. How the hell do you brag about how many women you've seduced or how Rambo-like you were during your period of national service, in a setting like that??!! I suppose one could brag about one's hockey prowess. I dont know. When I'm in Nordic bars I bullshit in English, and this is limited to coarse joking; not necessarily braggadocio.... I have no idea what the locals are talking about.


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2015)

I Just play the cheeky English guy, 

Sure some swedes say I am arrogant behind my back, but they are really fucking arrogant in their own way.


----------



## Odin (Sep 6, 2015)

Redpill sounds like a bunch of friggin idiots.

You want some bullshit that you can envy?

I went to Iraq.
I changed oil.
I saw poor children scramble for handouts of food and supplies in a war fucked country.
I was damned lucky I did not get blown up by an IED... or end up in a situation where I got shot and killed... or have to shoot and kill someone else.
A sidearm was pulled on a bus driver... to keep a convoy moving.
I saw body bags on the tarmac.
I ate pizza from a trailer set up by the Italians.
I burnt a mountain of trash.
I emptied tankers of fossil fuel.
I pissed in plastic bottles when it was to hot and to far to take a walk to the "Cadillac" trailer restrooms.
I got in shape and I got a wicked sunburn.
I read a lot of books.
I worked a lota hours.
I played pool, xbox, and laughed with friends at the horrible gas the chow hall food gave us.
I arrived in some kinda cargo plane that did some kind of aerial maneuvers before landing for "evasive" purposes, that was fun... ... C17 mayhap?
I asked a "tough" security type, if I could kill someone with the pointy end of my ice-cream cone. Yes.
I did what I promised I would do. I served out my enlistment and I returned back home.

I don't need more than that to feel proud or manly. I may be a depressive drunk but I don't need to try sell bull shit lies to feel "better" about my masculinity.

Nor do I have to act out some kinda dominance dance with the opposite sex or brag about my sexual conquests.


----------

